# Swinging flies in fall for steel.



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

What setup do you recommend with an 8wt floating line?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

If you are swinging streamers go with a 1X or 2X leader and tippet. I like to cut about 24" off the end of the leader and add a swivel. Then add tippet to the swivel. This makes the leader last a long time.

You may also want to buy a sinking leader. I use one when the water is flowing fast or when there's a deep pool. It really helps to get the streamer down.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The last few seasons I've been using furled leaders with a tippet ring from Cutthroat Leaders. I've used one leader for the past year and can switch between different size tippet using the ring without changing the leader. I'm using 2x for swinging flies and down to 4x for nymphs or eggs. Knots come out of the leader pretty easily with a toothpick if you catch them early. 

This fish came drifting a sucker spawn pattern but I used the same leader swinging heavy large clousers the next day on a fast deep bend. You can see the leader across her body.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

ejsell said:


> The last few seasons I've been using furled leaders with a tippet ring from Cutthroat Leaders. I've used one leader for the past year and can switch between different size tippet using the ring without changing the leader. I'm using 2x for swinging flies and down to 4x for nymphs or eggs. Knots come out of the leader pretty easily with a toothpick if you catch them early.
> 
> This fish came drifting a sucker spawn pattern but I used the same leader swinging heavy large clousers the next day on a fast deep bend. You can see the leader across her body.
> 
> ...


Which one have you found works best? I've been looking at their website deciding


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

This is my favorite. The ring will eventually wear through it but it's held up for about a year now and just starting to fray. I also use a thingamabobber on it sometimes and no issues kinking.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

just ordered that! and a big bug sinking leader for smallmouth


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

To the original poster... I usually use 2x for swinging flies, 3x in clear water! tried 4 once...kept snapping it on the strike. Nothing like seeing a steelhead chase your streamer down!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the help gentlemen


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm surprised more people don't cast and strip baitfish imitations for steelies, especially for fresh fish in from the lake. I had a strike or two doing it myself, but didn't focus on it as much as I probably should've.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Longhorn said:


> I'm surprised more people don't cast and strip baitfish imitations for steelies, especially for fresh fish in from the lake. I had a strike or two doing it myself, but didn't focus on it as much as I probably should've.


I always give it a go but they've got to be in the right mood to chase like that. I had one great hour last fall watching steelhead chase my clousers through a deep clear pool. As mentioned above it's a great sight and it gets the adrenaline pumping when they hit it at speed. You definitely don't mistake that hookup with anything else. Unfortunately it took me a couple of lost flies before I upped my tippet. They were breaking right at the strike. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Why not use a sink tip line ? Much more efficient . That way you can run a much shorter leader and your fly will swing at depth much better. I myself use a sink tip for all my streamer fishing . Most often a 10ft tip but from time to time I'll use a 20ft tip on the Mad when the flow is up and the fish are on the meat. I even use a sink tip for smallies , just a 10ft tip though . About a 3ft leader is all I use and I don't any much if any weight to the flys.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup what Ipack said for me too.
What flies do you like to swing in fall for muddy water? average water? clear water?

Its been awhile in the fall for me but I want to get back out. Little rascal pattern and a purple rabbit egg sucking leach used to work good for me.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to Chagrin River Outfitters on Sunday afternoon. Alan was very talkative and helpful on patterns he has confidence in as well as techniques. Looking forward to getting out sometime now. Good luck if you get out.
Rickerd


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> What setup do you recommend with an 8wt floating line?


 I guess I don't know what you're asking an eight weight line like a shooting headline ,weight forward,? A leader for it, ?what are you going to do with it ?what do you want to set it up for ? And all-around steel rod? A rod for musky? I guess I don't understand what you mean by line ,do you mean Tippett size for the end of your leader?


----------

